# ordering rabbits



## hitnspit (Mar 15, 2011)

is there a site that most people use to order meat rabbits? Hard time finding them here in vermont. Good reason i want to get them and sell them here...Thanks JIM


----------



## tortoise (Mar 15, 2011)

Never heard of anything like that.  Rabbit people can be hard to find.  If you don't care about mixed breeds, start on Craigslist.  If you want purebreds, go to http://www.arba.net for a breeder's list.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 16, 2011)

You cant order rabbits like chicks.  I wish we could..... I need another doe.


----------



## Sama_Lama (Mar 16, 2011)

I searched for almost a year to find a local meat-bunny breeder. When I finally did find one they were 2 hours away and no longer breeding the New Zealands as advertised on their site but better yet had gotten into Americans. Don't give up hope, I'm sure you can find breeders in your general area you might just need to look harder. the ARBA site, bunny shows and 4H are places I would start.


----------

